# Tow vehicle picture thread!



## great white (Sep 15, 2011)

There's lots about tinnys and trailers on the site, I just thought we could use a thread for pics of what we tow them with. From 1 tons, to 1/2 tons, to thrown in the bed or on the roof, to mom and dads car; let's see em all!

I'll start it off with my rig:












1998 GMC Sierra k2500 eclb. 6.5 turbo diesel, 4x4, automatic, 4:10 gears. Pulls in 18-20 mpg unloaded and 10-13 pulling the trailer in the pics. Modifications are just waaaay to long to list. I'm into the whole thing (including purchase price and the new "optimizer" engine) for just a tick under 17 grand.

It a bit of a beast (not even close to stock, close to -but not quite- an early dmax for power) but as you can see by the trailer, it has to be!

I won't even notice the 12' springbok when I hook it up back there....

So, whatcha haulin' your tinny with?


----------



## SVOMike86 (Sep 15, 2011)

2000 Land Rover Discovery II. Bought it from a friend for my Wife a couple months ago, but I've been out of the country since April, so I haven't seen it since we've owned it. I know it'll do a better job than my 300k mile Ford Ranger...


----------



## Derek (Sep 15, 2011)

2005 Dodge 2500 CTD. Daily driven at 400hp 700ft.lbs 
It has no problem towing the tin haha
This is an older picture, has a leveling kit and 35s now, plus a hard tonneau cover


----------



## BassGeek54 (Sep 15, 2011)

You guys have some nice trucks. I always liked the Land Rovers...I always thought they look sharp. I don't want to repost my pictures (want to save space on the site) so I am going to try posting a link...we will see if it works.

https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?f=2&t=21975


----------



## Butthead (Sep 15, 2011)

It's the one on the right... 






...Okay so maybe it's really the one on the left. :mrgreen:


----------



## wasilvers (Sep 15, 2011)

1996 Landcruiser, 200k miles, 35" tires, ARB bumper, 4" OME lift, custom gas tank, custom exhaust, seats 7 & most importantly FUN to drive. 

Edit : old picture doesn't show all upgrades


----------



## TNtroller (Sep 15, 2011)

Butthead said:


> It's the one on the right...
> 
> 
> 
> ...




the one on the right looks like a set of "ta ta's" to me


----------



## Butthead (Sep 15, 2011)

TNtroller said:


> Butthead said:
> 
> 
> > It's the one on the right...
> ...



Well if you think a weiner looks like a set of boobs you might be playing for the wrong team if you know what I mean. :lol:


----------



## fastcajun (Sep 16, 2011)

new rig as of 7-5-11




old rig on the day i picked up my 16ft alweld


----------



## nomowork (Sep 16, 2011)

I use a Toyota Tacoma four wacker or my GF's V6 4Runner. I thought I had a picture somewhere but the only one I could find was of a bento lunch at the beach! I guess it will have to do.


----------



## ditchen (Sep 17, 2011)




----------



## flatboat (Sep 17, 2011)

here's mine


----------



## C.U. Fishin (Sep 17, 2011)

This is my tow rig, '93 Volvo 940 Turbo wagon w/ factory tow pkg. 3300lb rating
Pulls my 14' semi-v without a problem.


----------



## DanMC (Sep 17, 2011)

We tow our 2010 14' Lund WC14 with a 2004 Honda Pilot 4WD, the rear suspension is upgraded to Timbren due to extra weight (camping gear,occupants,boat)  .
Dan


----------



## SVOMike86 (Sep 18, 2011)

C.U. Fishin said:


> This is my tow rig, '93 Volvo 940 Turbo wagon w/ factory tow pkg. 3300lb rating
> Pulls my 14' semi-v without a problem.




Always liked a clean Volvo turbo wagon. I ran into a guy that had one set up for road racing. It supposedly had over 300 hp which I dont doubt. Looked awesome lowered with wider wheels. Man that sounds weird...


----------



## C.U. Fishin (Sep 18, 2011)

SVOMike86 said:


> Always liked a clean Volvo turbo wagon. I ran into a guy that had one set up for road racing. It supposedly had over 300 hp which I dont doubt. Looked awesome lowered with wider wheels. Man that sounds weird...




Mine isn't quite stock , I've thought about lowering it but because it's also my tow rig I decided not to.
300hp is quite doable, in fact another local Volvo guy has a 240 wagon with my exact type of engine swapped into it that he has built to well over 300. He does the 1/4mi in the 11's. 
I've had mine out to the track a couple times, best runs are in the low 14's....good enough to surprise/embarrass a lot of guys in Mustang GT's and almost every kid in a Honda 8)


----------



## SVOMike86 (Sep 18, 2011)

Gotta love a turbo car. I used to have a 4cyl turbo Mustang that ran 12's. A lot of guys were putting the DOHC volvo head on the 2.3l ford block. Hard mod, but apparently worth it. Cant wait to get back into it. I think my "baby hauler" (when I have kids) is gonna be a WRX wagon, it should be able to tow the boat also


----------



## Butthead (Sep 18, 2011)

C.U. Fishin said:


> I've had mine out to the track a couple times, best runs are in the low 14's....good enough to surprise/embarrass a lot of guys in Mustang GT's and almost every kid in a Honda 8)



Just remember that not all Honda's are slow. :wink: 

I do dig the sleeper station wagon. My favorite is the Scooby (WRX). They're not that sleeper looking even stock, but they sure can move out with the AWD+Turbo!


----------



## DanMC (Sep 18, 2011)

Butthead said:


> C.U. Fishin said:
> 
> 
> > I've had mine out to the track a couple times, best runs are in the low 14's....good enough to surprise/embarrass a lot of guys in Mustang GT's and almost every kid in a Honda 8)



Just remember that not all Honda's are slow. :wink: 

I never hesitate to race a so called "performance" stang ... :lol: with our SUV, and you know what most times i see the stangs or srt's in my rear view mirror  .
Dan


----------



## Hanr3 (Sep 20, 2011)

Derek said:


> 2005 Dodge 2500 CTD. Daily driven at 400hp 700ft.lbs
> It has no problem towing the tin haha
> This is an older picture, has a leveling kit and 35s now, plus a hard tonneau cover




I'm more interested in the 4 wheeler on the trailer. Whatcha got? Specs?


Had dreams of turning mine into this.




However it does just fine with the right tires. Yep, that is the mud line on the door.


----------



## Derek (Sep 20, 2011)

Its whats left of an 1988 Jeep Comanchee when I tore into it. 
It has a 4 liter to a AW4 with a np231/dana300 doubler. Triple sticks so I can control each axle independently.
Dana 60 up-front and a 14 bolt rear, both with 4:56's and welded. 
38" swampers that I custom cut. Tires are wrapped around H1 double beadlocks that I recentered and added plastic beadlock inserts.
No doors or glass, and its fully caged with suspension seats and harnesses.
Complete flat belly, winch, hydro steering assist and brake line locks for helping in tight turns.
Its long and super low which makes it very stable.


----------



## Hanr3 (Sep 20, 2011)

Nice job. =D> 

I wanted to do something similar.


----------



## RivRunR (Sep 21, 2011)

<------------- :wink:


----------



## Popeye (Sep 22, 2011)

Right now it's this:





Because this:





Happened to this:





We use this:





To tow this:


----------



## V8_TITAN (Sep 24, 2011)

07 nissan titan, not another one like it..towing a bobcat I rented a few weeks ago to move some dirt, on the highway, and pulling my new boat home, that I traded my 16ft jon boat for. I have a bunch of other pics of it towing things but, I dont think you all care to see. lol.


----------



## fisherman58 (Sep 24, 2011)

Derek said:


> 2005 Dodge 2500 CTD. Daily driven at 400hp 700ft.lbs
> It has no problem towing the tin haha
> This is an older picture, has a leveling kit and 35s now, plus a hard tonneau cover




202 Quabbin res overlook???


----------



## batman (Sep 25, 2011)

V8_TITAN,
Nice truck,one question.
What wheels are those and what size wheel and tire?
Thanks,
DanD


----------



## fish devil (Sep 25, 2011)

:twisted: 2006 Jeep Rubicon.....


----------



## Popeye (Sep 25, 2011)

Go ahead, admit it, you were stuck


----------



## V8_TITAN (Sep 26, 2011)

batman said:


> V8_TITAN,
> Nice truck,one question.
> What wheels are those and what size wheel and tire?
> Thanks,
> DanD




Thanks, they are KMC monsters, 22x11 with neg 44 offset, they stick out the side of the truck a good 4 inches so I added the glassworks fiberglass fenders and bed sides and now they are flush. 

The tires are toyo m/t open country size is 37'' tall 13.50 wide 

Deff not the lightest combo, they are around 175 pounds on each corner.


----------



## Derek (Sep 26, 2011)

fisherman58 said:


> Derek said:
> 
> 
> > 2005 Dodge 2500 CTD. Daily driven at 400hp 700ft.lbs
> ...




Yes sir, I grew up in Granby.


----------



## batman (Sep 26, 2011)

The name explains what they do,but how much and what do leveling kits do? Most trucks look pretty level to begin with.
Thanks,
DanD


----------



## Derek (Sep 26, 2011)

batman said:


> The name explains what they do,but how much and what do leveling kits do? Most trucks look pretty level to begin with.
> Thanks,
> DanD




Most pickups do not sit level from the factory, usually the rear sits higher. You can see in the picture of mine above that it looks level, but it has a full bed of camping stuff plus the jeep & trailer. On my truck the leveling kit lifted the front up 2". It is basically a puck above the spring to space the spring down.


----------



## Popeye (Sep 26, 2011)

So if you put on a leveling kit to make the truck level unloaded, does that make it squat when loaded?


----------



## Derek (Sep 26, 2011)

Ya it sits nose up when heavily loaded, like above. My tin only makes the back squat maybe 1/2".


----------



## TOY BOAT (Dec 10, 2011)

I was using a s10 blazer to pull my boat, but with the short wheelbase it was not a comfortable ride. 





I picked this 96 c1500 with a 5 liter v8 and tow package for towing duties.


----------



## Lennyg3 (Dec 10, 2011)

ok, so maybe not....


----------



## Cartman (Dec 15, 2011)

Very cool thread, I always like to see other peoples rigs. Here is my multi-purpose daily driver. I don't think I could live without a truck. 





Has the Vortec Max towing package, it gets it gets about 16 mpg on the highway towing or empty.


----------



## Zubes (Dec 19, 2011)

Here's my daily driver & tow vehicle. '07 TrailBlazer SS, AWD, 395hp 6.0L LS2 v8. It handles like a dream during the week (14.0 sec, 99.8 MPH quarter mile - _stock_) and satisfies all my towing needs on the weekend ('06 Crownline 200LS). I bought the SS new in August '07 and have racked up 103,500+ miles to date. If I had to do it over, I would get the same exact vehicle except in silver. I just don't have the time (anymore) to keep the black as clean as I would like.


----------



## FSNMachine (Dec 19, 2011)

2006 Envoy with the fiberglass boat.


----------



## Stefan (Dec 19, 2011)

1994 Mercury Grand Marquis, 4.6L V8. Tows beautiful. Was towing my uncle's newly purchased 16 foot Lund in this pic. Usually this car is towing a 15 foot Sylvan ...


----------



## Cartman (Dec 19, 2011)

Zubes said:


> Here's my daily driver & tow vehicle. '07 TrailBlazer SS, AWD, 395hp 6.0L LS2 v8. It handles like a dream during the week (14.0 sec, 99.8 MPH quarter mile - _stock_) and satisfies all my towing needs on the weekend ('06 Crownline 200LS). I bought the SS new in August '07 and have racked up 103,500+ miles to date. If I had to do it over, I would get the same exact vehicle except in silver. I just don't have the time (anymore) to keep the black as clean as I would like.



AWESOME, I love the trailblazer ss's. I didn't really know much about them until after I already bought my truck, I would have bought one in a heartbeat.


----------



## bulldog (Dec 19, 2011)

It's my brother/business partner's, but I tow my rig with it every chance I get. My other tow vehicles are a Sport Trac and sometimes my lifted Excursion. No pics though, can't find any on this computer.


----------



## Fishmadns (Dec 27, 2011)

Nothing hooked up to it in this photo. But she has served me well! 







John H


----------



## arkansasnative (Dec 31, 2011)

the former tow rig: 04 lightning with a few goodies... 460hp/554tq capable of high 11 second times at the track too!





Due to getting engaged, getting ready to buy a house, and other grown up stuff... this is the new tow rig which actually is better for towing but i cant outrun sports cars while towing a boat anymore!  

2004 4runner... 3 inch lift, fj cruiser wheels, 32's


----------



## Cartman (Jan 7, 2012)

awesome lightning!


----------



## Lennyg3 (Jan 7, 2012)

arkansasnative said:


> the former tow rig: 04 lightning with a few goodies... 460hp/554tq capable of high 11 second times at the track too!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I have a video somewhere of me running a twin screw lightning. I'll have to see if I can find it. It pulled pretty well. The weight and aero really hurt it though..

I'm guessing you have either a ported blower, or pullied with a shot of the gas?


----------



## arkansasnative (Jan 9, 2012)

nope twin screw kenne bell 2.3L... with those trucks you really have to set the suspension, tune, and driving ability to match the power. power is easy to make but keeping traction with a light rear end and getting the jump early is what you have to focus on! from a rolling start or high speeds isn't their game...


----------



## Codeman (Jan 9, 2012)

I know I posted this someplace once before. Anyway, '05 Crew cab Silverado 2x4 5.3 towing package 3.73 gears and I love my heated leather seats. LOL


----------



## SilverFox (Jan 9, 2012)

Upgraded from the truck in my sig... glad to be back in a Ford and out of a 2009 GMC that was falling apart. Never should have went away from Ford in the first place but everyone makes a mistake from time to time.


----------



## gillhunter (Jan 12, 2012)

2010 F150. It's my wife's daily driver.


----------



## SevenPin (Jan 12, 2012)

Here's my wife's daily driver and my Tracker Puller:




2010 Dodge SBT 8) 
(Stubby Butt Truck  )


----------



## sixgun86 (Jan 12, 2012)

Picture before the boat ramp collapsed with my truck on top of it.. 4cyl Tacoma climbed right out.


----------



## morecoffee (Feb 19, 2012)

[-X you can't follow me! :mrgreen: 

81 K5 Blazer, some modifications  I like to be able to tow my boat anywhere I want, so I use a truck bed trailer for my 10' tracker it will hold up to the off road abuse and has good ground clearance.


----------



## Canoeman (Feb 19, 2012)

Thought i posted on this thread before..

Well here is my current "The Dirty Hoe".. 265K on her n running strong.. I'll be doing a swap with a 2000 LS1 this spring..
Between these 2 my gasoline bill is more than my mortgage in the summer..eeekkkk






My prior towing rig, had to dump it because it couldnt tow my new Alweld safely.. Still miss this jeep!!






And my prior prior tow rig, some lady ran a red light on her cell phone and T-boned me.. dumb way to lose a fun truck..


----------



## Bmac (Feb 19, 2012)

For the big tin toon I'll tow with my '02 duramax six speed manual. Ordered it in '01,been driving it for 10 yrs.,and has never seen the repair shop yet. Half it's life has been spent towing trailers.

Thought about towing my tracker with my SSR,if both boats end up at the lake.


----------



## DuraCraft (Feb 20, 2012)

I ain't jokin' nor jestin' - my first tow rig was my Dad's 1949 Plymouth, like this one. It towed our DuraCraft (which I still have), many a mile to the various holes we fished.


----------



## JamesM56alum (Feb 21, 2012)

Here's a couple of pic's of my rigs

First is my baby my 94 ram with a 5.9 slightly modified, it's a 1500 frame and axles with 2500 suspenion IE 6pack leaf springs an coil springs, fully boxed rear frame custom exhaust, Soon to be a flatbed installed the current bed on it is rotten an it's not worth saving neither is the cab it self, the doors an fenders are totally rotted through BUT the frame is mint, just a few little pin hole rots in it which i can easily patch with a spot weld.
















And here's my wife's rig, the one we actually tow the boat with since using mine would be one hell of an over kill.. 

This is the only pic i got of it, it's a 01 merc mountaineer aka ford exploder, i personally hate the truck with a passion but she likes it, we're trading it for a dodge durango as soon as i can find one thats not either loaded with miles or rusty as hell.


----------



## Jdholmes (Feb 21, 2012)

That's some icy roads, I remember those!


----------



## JamesM56alum (Feb 21, 2012)

Lol it's actually parked on a dirt road in thunderbay, the ice was 5 inches thick on the dirt road t looked wicked cool you could see the dirt under the ice.


----------



## Jdholmes (Feb 21, 2012)

Yeah I don't miss it.


----------



## cartech5 (Feb 22, 2012)

This is my beast a little crappy gas millage but hell it does the job.


----------



## JamesM56alum (Feb 23, 2012)

God i love the K5's very few are still on the road in decent shape, something like that you hold onto because at some point they'er gonna be worth alot more than you paid for it i assure you!


----------



## cartech5 (Feb 23, 2012)

yeah mine really needs a paint job though it was just buffed in that picture the top and hood all the clear coat dissapered.


----------



## Loggerhead Mike (Feb 23, 2012)

05


----------



## Bigkat650 (Feb 24, 2012)

I kid you not...







With a class I trailer hitch!! Good thing my boat only weighs about 400lbs!! :mrgreen:


----------



## Goon (Feb 24, 2012)

Technically the frame snapped on the wagon last March and I got rid of it for a 2001 Crown Victoria with 38000 miles, but this set up sure did turn heads driving down the highway! The Ram will reclaim it's towing title since I don't want a hitch on the Vic.


----------



## JamesM56alum (Feb 25, 2012)

That car right there was the last of the good wagons, now they'er 4cyl pieces of plastic...


----------



## bcbouy (Feb 25, 2012)

my budddys dad used to pull a 26 ft. cabin cruiser with one of those :LOL2:


----------



## scecil (Mar 1, 2012)

No boat behind it, but here it is


----------



## Jmox (Mar 1, 2012)

Here she is a 99 ford powerstroke diesel with a 6 speed. Just had it on the dyno at 700 horse and 1200 ft. lbs. of torque. as you can see my other hobby besides boats is diesel trucks. i regularly pull 20,000 pounds with it so i give her a break every once in awhile with the boat.


----------



## Bigkat650 (Mar 8, 2012)

Goon said:


> Technically the frame snapped on the wagon last March and I got rid of it for a 2001 Crown Victoria with 38000 miles, but this set up sure did turn heads driving down the highway! The Ram will reclaim it's towing title since I don't want a hitch on the Vic.




I need to find the pictures of me transporting my 16ft Canoe on top of my '96 Camaro... now that was an interesting site coming down the road!! (Visibility was quite poor while driving lol)


----------



## baseball_guy_99 (Mar 8, 2012)

Here is mine...


----------



## Butthead (Mar 8, 2012)

arkansasnative said:


> the former tow rig: 04 lightning with a few goodies... 460hp/554tq capable of high 11 second times at the track too!



High 11's huh? You probably got about that same number in MPG. :mrgreen: 
My Buddy had one, sick fun, but terrible gas mileage on the highway.




SilverFox said:


> Upgraded from the truck in my sig... glad to be back in a Ford and out of a 2009 GMC that was falling apart. Never should have went away from Ford in the first place but everyone makes a mistake from time to time.



From a fellow F150 owner, you should get HD taillights! They look hot on the blue, dark grey, and black '09+ F150s.


----------



## JasonLester (Mar 8, 2012)

Here is mine... and it stays pretty much like that alot of the time I use it to get to my hunting spot too. And the farm is a bit muddy at times.


----------



## muskiemike12 (Mar 8, 2012)

Here is my rig. 2006 Mercury Mountaineer Premier, 4.6 V8, AWD


----------



## UtahBassKicker (Mar 14, 2012)

Here's mine. '01 Chevy Silverado 2500HD. It's got the 8.1 liter Vortec with an Allison transmission. Pulls like a dream but guzzles the gas!






Just had a leveling kit installed to make clearance for bigger tires.


----------



## Smells Fishy (Jun 3, 2012)

This replaced my beloved Jeep Rubicon Unlimited for easier towing of the G3. Looking to do some slight mods for a little more clearance and a little bigger tire.


----------



## ST3VE (Jun 14, 2012)

2005 Toyota Tacoma. Used as a daily driver, off road vehicle and to tow my tin.


----------



## thegr8cody (Jun 15, 2012)

2000 Chevy blazer. Tows my 1648 with ease.


----------



## River (Jun 15, 2012)

Esther....


----------



## bcbouy (Jul 8, 2012)

fully loaded 03 f 150 fx4 lariat


----------



## Hanr3 (Jul 8, 2012)

Wife made me replace teh 2000 Blazer pictured above before our trip this summer.

I ended up buying a 2004 TrailBlazer with 56,000 miles on her. The 2000 Blazer had 212,000 miles when I traded her in. I do like the TrailBlazer, its a bit bigger, and has the In-line 6 cylinder engine, which pushes more torque and hp then the 2000 4.3L V6. I averaged about 17.35mpg towing my boat to Kentucky Lake and back last month. The 2000 Blazer was averaging about 15mpg towing. Sorry, nop pictures of teh new tow rig in action.


----------



## DC Snider (Jul 9, 2012)

No pictures towing the boat, as I just got it, but they're towing...

My '99 F350 DRW 4WD XLT Lariat Supercab, V10 Auto, 4:30 gears, 71,000 miles. Pictured towing restored '51 IHC Farmall "M"






My lovely brides '08 F150 FX4 SuperCrew, 5.4 V8 auto, 3:73 gears, 40,000 miles. Pictured towing restored '59 John Deere 430W


----------



## switchback (Jul 9, 2012)

My old tow rig 99 tacoma. still got it for hunting. Just picked up my new 2012 tundra. Will be my new tow rig for the boat.


----------



## JonBoatfever (Jul 10, 2012)

Those new tundras sure are purty!


----------



## switchback (Jul 10, 2012)

Thanks. I love it. Have the 3/1 leveling kit on it but will eventually put the 6" lift and 35's on it. Especially enjoy the cooler morning time driving to work with the roof open, and all the windows down including the rear window. Has that jeep feel.


----------



## JonBoatfever (Jul 11, 2012)

Sounds like it will be one pretty machine, and nothin looks slicker than a freshly waxed black truck, hahaha


----------



## TOY BOAT (Nov 11, 2012)

Traded the Caprice a month ago for an 07 Chevy HHR, and installed a new hitch Friday, so I can pull my Tin.


----------



## Hanr3 (Nov 11, 2012)

TOY BOAT said:


> Traded the Caprice a month ago for an 07 Chevy HHR, and installed a new hitch Friday, so I can pull my Tin.




Nice.
My wife told me I couldn't tow with HER HHR. :mrgreen:


----------



## Charger25 (Nov 13, 2012)

Here's mine, Her name is Betty


----------



## TOY BOAT (Nov 24, 2012)

Hanr3 said:


> My wife told me I couldn't tow with HER HHR. :mrgreen:


I can only tow 1000lbs so I had to sell my boat to buy a smaller one. I was 200lbs over rated without gear already. And while it pulled it fine on level ground, I am afraid of ramp recoveries being difficult or impossible.


----------



## RivRunR (Nov 28, 2012)

Here's one for ya...Tackle Truck


----------

